# Introducing.......



## CaraAmericana (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you very looking. I by no means have have anything on other MACettes on here but I am proud of my collection that is driving me poor. Until March of this year I only owned 2 Mac items, so this was also accumalated in the past 8 months. So I can already see that in a few years.....whoa!

Anywoo, 

Ladies & Gentlemen, Introducing my MAC collections
{cue curtain}


First off we take a quick glimpse at me entire stash 







First catergory up for showing is the PIGMENTS (spotlight)
(L-R) Reflects Pearl, Jardin Aires, Cocomotion, Off the Radar, Pinked Mauve, Golden Olive






Next up is The Liners and Bases
Fluidliners: Rich Ground, Graphic Brown, DipDown, Blacktrack.
Pencils: Teddy, Engraved,Olive Green, Tealo, Tarnish
Shadesticks: Lucky Jade, Royal Hue, SilverBleu
Then dumb Paint in BareCanvas and PaintPot in Rubenesque






Up next is the Blushes
Clockwise From Top: Emote, Pinch Me, Sunbasque, Pinch o Peach, Blushbaby






Following the blushes is the lovely Lip catergory
Glasses:Luminary, Instant Gold, Love Nector, VGV, Sinnamon, Spring Bean
Lipsticks: Dubonnet, Barely Lit, Your Lady, High Tea
Pencils: Oak, Plum, Mother Pearl










Now we take a look at the small but humble Nail Lacquers
Whirlwind, Beiged Bliss, Think Pink






Next is the bigger picture-the Face catergory
Brush Cleaner, Studio Fix Fluid NC25, Fix+, Blot Pressed powder in meduim,StudioFinish concealer NC30, Mineralize shadow in Engaging, my 1 MSF Shimpagne, and -kneels before- MSF Natural in Medium






OK, next up are the Brushes
Starting from the side and then from top: 182, sharpener, 187, 190( only thing bought from ebay and I have the sneaky suspician this is a fake, rawr), 224, 217, 252, 239, 217, 266 {talking deeper into mic, I apologize for the nasty uncleaned brushes}





{close curtain}

OK, so now we have seen it all.....except for the heart of the reason why a MAC addict becomes a MAC addict. Ladies and Gentlemen, please turn your attention back to the stage..........

{drumroll, open curtian, and spotlight}

....the EYESHADOWS!!!!!

OK now before we begin, DMNM means Doesn't Matter Not MAC. OK on with the show!






L-R T-B for all pics
Grain, Shroom, DMNM, Ricepaper, Ricepaper backup
Fab 'n Flashy, Nylon, Soba, DMNM
Bright Sunshine, DMNM, DMNM, Tempting






Greensmoke, Sumptuous Olive, Humid, Moonflower, Deep Truth
Silver Ring, DMNM, Swimming, DMNM, Tilt
empty, Aquavert, Juxt, Steamy, DMNM






Fertile, Shale, DMNM, DMNM, Crystal Avalanche
Cranberry, Satin Taupe, Slip Pink, Naked Lunch, DMNM
Beauty Mark, Moth Brown, DMNM, Paradisco, Carbon


Ok , well there you have it Chicas and Chicos! I hope you enjoyed the show as much as I enjoyed showing it to you. I look forward to seeing all yours in return. Please take trash and all small children with and exit to the left.
Thank you an d have a wonderful day!!

{exit stage right and close curtain. Overhead lights}

Audience Applause


























:c  lap:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Honorable Mentions go to-
Bobbi Brown corrector in Bisque, Maybelline Turbo Express Mascara, UDPP, Mark Juice Gems, Milani True Black eyeliner, Milani bronzer in light, Sonia lash comb/brush, Merle Norman Foundation Brush <3, Flirt Contour brush <3 , LoewCornell Maxine Mop, LoewCornell 793


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 20, 2007)

wow! very nice


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 20, 2007)

Great stuff!  I love the organization of it all


----------



## macface (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 20, 2007)

You have a nice assortment of pigments!! Actually a good colour assortment in pretty much everything (shadesticks, eyeshadows etc) Very nice! LOL Wonder what this will look like in 3 months from now? (After the chaos that will be the rest of the holiday collections!)


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 20, 2007)

That is a great collection of 8 months!  where did you find the smaller three draw? i just bought one like that but in boring white. and where did you get that silver things for your pencils and brushes? thanks


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice collection! love it!


----------



## frocher (Oct 21, 2007)

Great collection!  I love the blue polish.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 21, 2007)

I absolutely luv ur collection, all your choices are perfect for you & look well thought out as opposed to impulse buys =)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_That is a great collection of 8 months! where did you find the smaller three draw? i just bought one like that but in boring white. and where did you get that silver things for your pencils and brushes? thanks_

 
I bought the purple 3 drawer like some 2 years ago at Target. I notice that Targets seems to rotate colors because I've seen green, pink and blue colored drawers but never at the same time.

Then the silver holder I found at the office supplies section at Walmart like 4 months ago. 

hth!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 21, 2007)

great stuff! We have a lot of the same stuff!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_great stuff! We have a lot of the same stuff!_

 

YOU KNOW WHAT! I noticed in yesterday's FOTD of yours, we both had on Rubenesque AND Engaging! WHOA!


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow you have such a great collection!  I'm jealous!


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 21, 2007)

I am looking at how nice and organized everything is.  It's so clean and neat.  My stuff is thrown in a train case and I dig for everything, but somehow I know where things are unconsciously (supposedly).  I actually feel like I can find things in your area extremely easily.  I am totally intimidated by your organization skills.


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, so organized! I wish mine looked like that, haha. Mine is just thrown all over a desk! You've inspired me to clean up a bit tonight!


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 22, 2007)

Very neat and organized.  I love your pigment choices!


----------



## Jot (Oct 22, 2007)

impressive amount of stuff in a very short time


----------



## pichima (Oct 22, 2007)

great stuff!


----------

